# Help! Cat ate dryer sheet!



## ahunter (Aug 23, 2004)

My cat just ate half of a dryer sheet, and I'm a bit concerned. My other cat ate a 10 inch piece of ribbon last year and required surgery. Has anyone ever heard anything about cats getting into trouble with eating dryer sheets?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Well, I see you just posted a little while ago, so if you read this right away, call your vet *NOW*. I don't know what those sheets are made of. There's two issues: the chemicals in the sheet, and what it's made of -- whether it's digestible or not. If this is acted on soon enough, vomitting can be induced. If you wait, then you just have to cross your fingers and hope.


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

totally agree with timskitties, call the vet straight away, you can't be too careful where chemicals are involved. keep us up to date with whats happening


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Please let us know how it goes at the vet.


----------

